# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokracia dhe media

## cuculina

demokracia e drejtperdrejt me ndermjetesimin e medias eshte nje fiction apo nje realitet????

----------


## chino

> demokracia e drejtperdrejt me ndermjetesimin e medias eshte nje fiction apo nje realitet????


Pershendetje dhe mire se erdhe ne forum.

Tregon shije te mire ne zgjedhjen e temes, por pyetjen ke shtruar pak sa ne menyre siperfaqesore dhe mund te kuptohet ne disa drejtime. Mendoj se ne thelb e ke fjalen per rolin e medias ne demokraci, me konkret: per nderhyrjen dhe influencen e mediave ne bindjen publike, cka njeherit paraqet nderhyrje ne "mendimberjen" e individit dhe ne fund dhe nderhyrje ne zgjedhjen apo moszgjedhjen e drejtueseve te vendit. 

Mendimi i shumices te shoqerise mbi shtetudheheqesit eshte konkretisht shuma e informacioneve te ofruara apo kufizuara nga mediat mbi shtetudheheqesit. Pra qytetari si bartesi i shtetit demokratik, si suvereni, eshte ne "meshiren" e mediave. Mediat si mentori i suverenit.  

Ketu ne shikim te pare duket te kete nje kontradikte me parimin themelore te demokracise: Udheheqje te shtetit nga shumica nepermjet te votes. Sepse kur qytetari ne mendimin e tij mbi nje person apo ngjarje publike eshte i varur ne meshiren e medias, atehere qytetari nuk eshte zot i votes se tij, por mediat. Ai fizikisht jep voten, qarkon me doren e tij politikanin ne listat e kandidateve ne zgjedhjeve, por ne fakt, intelktualisht, ky qarkim eshte veper e medias, votuesi eshte marioneta qe zbaton. Sipas kesaj demokracia na del si shtetudheheqje (terthore) nga mediat.

Andaj si qendroka puna: Ka dorezuar demokracia vetveten ne doren e mediave? Eshte bere demokracia utopi apo fikcion? Te njejtat pyetje mund te behen edhe ne lidhje me _demokracine e drejtperdrejt_ (te antikes, te _polisit_ grek). Nese mirresh me problemin e cekur me larte ne thellesi, pergjegja eshte: Jo. Mendoj une. Arsyetimi: 

Informimi i qytetarit mbi kandidatet per shtetudheheqje apo mbi ngjarjet publike, ka qene gjithmone ne varesi te personave te trete. Sepse edhe ne Antike vendimi nuk eshte marrur nga te gjithe qytetaret e Athines, por nga qytetaret e angazhuar, ata te cilet kishin mundesite sociale, fizike, intelektuale dhe ekonomike per te participuar ne mbledhjet vendimmarrese. Qytetaret kane degjuar ligjeratat e referueseve (politikebereseve) dhe si pasoje e ketyre ligjeratave qytetaret kane marrur pastaj vendimin. Ketu kemi nje paralele me situaten sot: Nje sekuence nga ligjerata e ligjeruesit e influencon voten e qytetarit. Edhe mediat na ofrojne nje sekuence te caktuar mbi kandidatin, ne baze te ciles neve pastaj japim voten. Qe ne rastin e pare sekuenca na jipet nga vet ligjeruesi, kurse ne rastin e dyte nga mediat, ky nuk eshte dallim qenesor. Sepse sic u tha me larte, problemi eshte tek varesia e qytetarit nga nje force e jashtme, nga nje intelekt i jovotuesit. Kjo force e jashtme mund te jete media, por edhe vet kandidati. Si media ashtu edhe vet kandidati mund te japin informacione te caktuara dhe te fshehin tjera, keshtu qe ne te dy rastet kemi mundesi per mashtrim te votuesit, per marionetizim te tij. Keshtu qe nuk eshte problemi tek varesia e qytetarit nga mediat, sepse qytetari perhere ka qene i influencuar nga jasht. Por problemi eshte tek saktesia dhe verifikueshmeria e informacionit. 

Ne rezultat nuk eshte influenca e mediave ne voten e qytetarit ajo qe ben demokracine (direkte) nje fikcion, por informacioni i saj jo i sakte. Ne lidhje me ceshtjen e informimit te sakte kemi dy probleme themelore. I pari eshte mundesia e informimit te gabueshem te mediave. I dyti eshte mundesia e *vleresimit te gabueshem* te mediave. Mediat funksionojne nga njerez, dhe njerezit perpos qe informojne, ata poashtu vleresojne. Mediat jane te obliguara si nga e drejta civile ashtu edhe nga e drejta penale te informojne sakte. Por ato nuk jane te obliguara te vleresojne sakte. Nuk mund t'a akuzosh asnje gazetar, i cili thote "Sali Berisha eshte i mire", apo "Sali Berisha meriton postin aktual". Sepse keto jane vleresime. Nuk ka formule per te gjykuar, a ishte ky vleresim i sakte apo jo i sakte. Andaj vleresimet e mediave, si ato direkte ashtu edhe ato terthore i mbeten *qytetarit*, intelektit te tij te i gjej dhe te mos i percepton si informim, si fakte. Problemi i informimit te gabueshem, zgjidhet nga shteti. Mbetet problemi i vleresimit te gabueshem. Nese qytetari eshte ne gjendje per te dalluar cili nga informacionet e mediave eshte vleresim subjektiv i gazetarit apo reporterit, atehere kemi te pakten te njejten nivel te drejtperdrejtesise si ne demokracine antike.

.

----------


## cuculina

te falenderoj sh per mendimin tend per dy arsye.E para me pelqen sh menyra se si e ke trajtuar temen te cilen une parashtrova dhe e dyta me ke hapur disa dritare te reja pasi kete teme une do e trajtoj si punim diplome.te falenderoj dhe komplimenta per menyren e arsyetimit.

----------


## Albo

> demokracia e drejtperdrejt me ndermjetesimin e medias eshte nje fiction apo nje realitet????


Perpara se te fillosh e te mendosh mbi "rolin e mediave ne nje shoqeri", duhet te kuptosh se cilat jane themelet mbi te cilat eshte ndertuar pushteti mediatik ne nje shoqeri demokratike: mediat themelet e veta i kane tek disa te drejta themelore: a) e drejta e fjales se lire te cdo shtetasi b) e drejta e kandidimit te cdo shtetasi per te perfaqesuar interesat e nje grupi te caktuar c) e drejta e votes. Nese keto te treja i shkrin se bashku, do kuptosh qe shoqeria shume kollaj mund te ndahet ne "te zgjedhurit" dhe ne "sovranin". Te zgjedhurit jane ata qe perfaqesojne interesat e sovranit kurse sovrani jane te gjithe zgjedhesit e thjeshte qe votojne. Dhe ne menyre qe demokracia te funksionoje sic duhet dhe te jete ne nivel e balance, lind nevoja qe sovrani te monitoroje punen e te zgjedhurve qe punojne per llogari te tyre. Kete boshllek dhe kete mision e luajne mediat, qe kane per mision mireinformimin e publikut (sovranit) mbi punen qe po bejne te zgjedhurit e tyre. Kjo ben te mundur qe qytetaret jo vetem te jene te mireinformuar per punen e te zgjedhurve te tyre, por edhe te hedhin nje vote te vetedijshme pasi ajo vote do te diktoje nese te zgjedhurit aktuale meritojne nje mandat te dyte, ose ata qe jane sot ne pushtet duhet te hidhen ne rruge e tu lene rradhen te zgjedhurve te tjere.

Rreziku i cdo demokracie te konsoliduar eshte simbioza e "pushtetit ekzekutiv" me "pushtetin mediatik". Kjo ben qe media te caktuara, te punojne per llogari te njerezve ne pushtet, duke manipuluar opinionin publik brenda dhe jashte vendit. Kjo ne vetvete eshte nje forme diktatoriale mediatike pasi opinioni publik mbahet ne erresire per ate qe pushtetaret jane  duke bere. Kjo do te thote qe pushtetaret jane duke abuzuar me pushtetin e sovranit dhe mediat me vetedije te plote jane duke mos raportuar keto shkelje per opinionin publik.

Per ti dhene pergjigje pyetjes tende, demokracia e drejtperdrejte sot eshte nje realitet fale transformimit teknologjik te jetes ne keto 2 dekadat e fundit. Me daljen ne drite te Internetit, kesaj media digjitale gjigande qe i gllaberon te gjitha format e tjere mediatike, sovrani popull ka bere te mundur qe te monitoroje jo vetem punen e te zgjedhurve te tyre, por edhe punen e vete mediave. Duke qene se Interneti krijon hapesira te jashtezakonshme per transparence, diskutime, hedhje mendimesh dhe idesh te reja, tubime, protesta, opinionberie, cdo njeri sot qe frekuenton Internetin nuk eshte vetem nje konsumues i informacionit, por edhe nje burim informacioni.

Eshte jashtezakonisht interesante menyra se si Interneti po transformon "mediat tradicionale" qofshin keto "media te shkruara" apo "media elektronike". Deri dje, gazetat dhe televizionet ishin filtrat e vetem te informacionit, qe kontrolloheshin nga individe apo korporata te vecanta. Sot keta individe te plotfuqishem apo korporata me shtrirje boterore, jo vetem qe po humbin modelin e tyre te biznesit, jo vetem po humbin ekskluzivitetin e informacionit, por ne shumicen e rasteve e gjejne veten nen monitorimin e rrepte te lexuesve dhe teleshikuesve te tyre, te cilet i monitorojne me imtesi dhe raportojne nepermjet Internetit te gjitha shkeljet, animet, nuancat, pavertetesite e gazetareve. Shembuj te tille gjen plot si ne SHBA edhe ne Shqiperi, edhe ne cdo vend te botes.

Albo

----------


## dardajan

> pasi kete teme une do e trajtoj si punim diplome.


Shiko,  shiko  cuculina  sa  e  zgjuar  eshte ....




> Nese keto te treja i shkrin se bashku, do kuptosh qe shoqeria shume kollaj mund te ndahet ne "te zgjedhurit" dhe ne "sovranin". Te zgjedhurit jane ata qe perfaqesojne interesat e sovranit kurse sovrani jane te gjithe zgjedhesit e thjeshte qe votojne.


Ne  demokracin  shumpartiake  "te  zgjedhurit"  nuk  perfaqsojne  interesat  e  "sovranit"  por  te grupimit   nga  ku  kan  dale  si  fillim,  dhe  po  doli  kohe edhe  ndonje  interes  te sovranit  si  mbarim.

"Te  zgjedhurit " perfaqsojne  interesat  e "sovranit"  vetem  ateher kur zgjidhen  drejtperdrejt  prej  tij  pa  nje  ndermjetes  apo  grupim.
Dhe  mbas  vendimit  te "sovranit" i  zgjedhuri  prej  tij  duhet  te  jete  thjesht  vetem  nje  postjer qe  percjell  vendimin  e  "sovranit" dhe  jo  te  mare  vendime  ne  emer  te  sovranit.
"I  zgjedhuri"  mund  te  jete  i  ndryshem  per  vendime  te  ndryshme  qe  merr  "sovrani".
Psh  nese  vendimi  "sovranit"  ka  lidhje  me  ekonomine  mund  te  zgjedhe  nje  ekonomist  per  te  percjell  vendimin  e  "sovranit".

----------


## mia2

Mediat tek ne lozin nje rol te veçante  ne informimin tone pasi jo te gjith informacionin jemi ne gjendje ta gjejme vete pa e pasur te servirur. Po realisht pyetja eshte a duhet te marrim gjithçka qe na serviret nga keto media?
Them se jo.Nuk mund dhe nuk duhet ta marrim pasi medja ne vendin tone kane manipulime, interesa qe vendosin permbi lajmin prandaj duhet te jemi selektues ne ate çka marrim nga ato. Pra dizinformimi ne mediat tona eshte ne nivele te larta pasi çdo njeri mund te thot gjithçka per kedo.
*Media duhet te jete e lire deri aty ku nuk cenon lirin e te tjereve*

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

mbaj mend nje histori qe tregonte shpesh mesuesja e historise kur kam qen ne gjimnaz

ajo tregonte se Zhan Zhak Rusoi vendosi qe te bente nje histori objektive dhe per te mos u ndikuar nga te tjeret u ngujua ne shtepine e tij deri ne perfundim te librit.
mbasi e mbaroi librin per historine doli ti tregonte njerezve se çfare kishte shkruar dhe doli qe historia e tij ishte nje liber shume romantik.
tani kur flitet per "mediat" duhet te kuptohet se nuk jane mediat ato qe flasin porse jane njerezit dhe njerezit kane mendimet dhe idete e tyre dhe ne baze te tyre i veshtrojne ngjarjet apo fenomenet. duke qene se jetojme ne nje bote ku rendi kapitalist eshte ne plan te pare duhet te kuptojme qe ai qe ka bazen ekonomike ka edhe ate mediatike e keshtu me rradhe. dhe aty ku atyre qe kane monopolizuar boten i intereson e verteta ata e lejone te shfaqet e aty ku nuk i intereson nuk e lejojne.

shume e tjeshte he
çti besh keshtu e ka jeta

----------


## chino

> mbaj mend nje histori qe tregonte shpesh mesuesja e historise kur kam qen ne gjimnaz
> 
> ajo tregonte se Zhan Zhak Rusoi vendosi qe te bente nje histori objektive dhe per te mos u ndikuar nga te tjeret u ngujua ne shtepine e tij deri ne perfundim te librit.
> mbasi e mbaroi librin per historine doli ti tregonte njerezve se çfare kishte shkruar dhe doli qe historia e tij ishte nje liber shume romantik.
> tani kur flitet per "mediat" duhet te kuptohet se nuk jane mediat ato qe flasin porse jane njerezit dhe njerezit kane mendimet dhe idete e tyre dhe ne baze te tyre i veshtrojne ngjarjet apo fenomenet. duke qene se jetojme ne nje bote ku rendi kapitalist eshte ne plan te pare duhet te kuptojme qe ai qe ka bazen ekonomike ka edhe ate mediatike e keshtu me rradhe. dhe aty ku atyre qe kane monopolizuar boten i intereson e verteta ata e lejone te shfaqet e aty ku nuk i intereson nuk e lejojne.
> 
> shume e tjeshte he
> çti besh keshtu e ka jeta


Rendi kushtetutor shqiptar ka menduar ne problemin qe paraqet ti dhe ka ofruar zgjidhjte te tij. Ne cilen mase zbatohet kjo zgjidhje, varet nga individet. 

Sipas Kushtetutes dhe ligjeve te dalura nga ajo, mediat nuk guxojne te raportojne ne menyre te pasakte. Nese raportojne ne kete menyre, ato mund te gjobiten - qofte ne baze te normave penale (burg apo denim parash per p.sh. "shpifje" apo "difamim"), qofte ne baze te atyre civile (demshperblim ndaj te demtuarit), qofte ne dy menyrat kumulativisht. Por cka nuk mund te zgjidhin Kushtetuta dhe ligjet e dalura nga kjo, eshte problemi i informimit te plote. 

Qe ligji nuk mund te obligoj ne medium per te informuar ne menyre te plote, kjo eshte e vetkuptimte. Per keto arsye: E para: Nese nje medium obligohet nga ligji per te informuar ne menyre te plote, atehere ligji duhet edhe te sqartesoj/definoj se cka eshte informim i plote e cka jo; kjo sipas mendimit tim, eshte e pamundshme. E dyta: Nese ligji tenton te definoj se cka eshte informim i plote, ai faktikish i jep mediumit "itinerarin" e punes se tij, i jep instrukcione, me c'rast ligji perzihet drejtperdrejt ne punen e mediumeve. Perzirja e drejtperdrejt ne punen e mediumeve, eshte nderhyrje e thelle ne te drejtat themelore te mbrojtura ne Kushtetute te cilat ne kete rast jane: lira e informimit te lire, liria e shprehjes te mendimit te lire, liria shkencore si dhe liria e ushtrimit te profesionit. Qe te 4 keto te drejta kushtetutpre i agjeson ligji, nese i obligon mediat te bejne punen e tyre ne kete apo ate menyre, pra nese mirret me punen mediatike ne brendi. Ndersa ligji i cili asgjeson te drejta kushtetutore, eshte per te u hedhur poshte nga Gjykata Kushtetuese. Per kete arsye ligji nuk mund te obligoj mediumet te raportojne ne menyre te plote (te cilen ti e pershkruan kur thua "kur ju intereson te shfaqet e verteta, e raportojne, kur jo, nuk e shfaqin").

Por sistemi shqiptar demokratik ka mekanizma tjere per te luftuar kete proces negativ, te cilin paraqet ti. Ka lirite e lartepermendura kushtetutore, te cilat u takojne edhe mediumeve tjera konkurente. Keshtu qe nese mediumi X tenton te "fsheh" te verteten ne nje rast (nuk informon ne menyre te plote), eshte mediumi Y, i cli ka te drejten kushtetutore te informoj te gjitha ato gjera, te cilat mediumi X ka tentuar t'i fsheh. Dhe mediumi X pra ne kete menyre nuk e arrin suksesin e synuar (fshehjen e se vertetes). Keshtu qe per monopol te nje apo disa mediumeve (te drejtuar nga njerez te pasur) nuk mund te flasesh. Medoj une.


*

----------


## Anesti_55

Pershendetje !Lexova temen dhe natyrisht dhe mendime rreth saj.Nese i referohemi temes "demokracia e drejtperdrejt me ndermjetesimin e medias eshte nje fiction apo nje realitet????"Eshte eveshtire te pergjgjiesh skatesish,pasi nuk percaktohet nese behet fjale per  rroloin e medjave ne nje shoqeri me demokraci te konsoliduar apo  ne nje shoqeri e cila eshte ne hapat e para ne kerkim te standrteve demokrtike.Pergjigjet e mesiperme ishin i perkisnin rolit temediave ne nje shoqeri demokratike te konsoliduar.
 Ne realietin shqipetar nuk mund te percaktosh rolin e mediave me postulate.Mediat ne shqiperi jane te ndara ne ato Partiake dhe te ashtuquajturat te "lira".Jane pikerisht mediat mediat Partiake ato te cilat vlejne per tu vleresuar pasi individi i depolitizuar duke karahasuar informacionin e tyre me realitetin vlerson drejte dhe kahun politik per te cilin do te jape voten e tij.Por ne realitetin shqipetare komplikohet prseri problemi pasi elmenti "individ i depolitizuar" eshte nuk perfaqeson nje realitet ideal.Ne vijem nga nje sistem ku politika kishte nje rol primar dhe indivivi dhe i porsa lindur lidhesh me te.Kjo ishte nje politike e majte dhe tashme e dhjathta perballet me nje popull te infektuar nje popull qe ka ne koke nje sofwar te majte dhe qe e ka te veshtire te regaoje per informacione te djathta.Eshte pikerisht ky softwar qe i krijon me lehtesi se majtes per te kape pushtetin.Karakteristike e partive te majta eshte propoganda  dhe me sakte abuzimi me shtresat e varfera te cilat bejne dhe shumicen elektorale.Jane keto parti qe investojne me shume per mediat te cilat natyrisht kane epersine e vet te pa mohueshme per te orientuar elektoratin.Duke qene ne kete pike tashme mund te themi se te astuquajturat media te lira apo te pavarura jane pikerisht mediat abuzuese. Sot e majta shqipetare ka ne duart e saj nje fabike mediatike,pasi ajo trashegoi nje intelegjence superiore ,te inkriminuar nga e kaluara,ose te molepsur nga pushteti i diktatures.Eshte kjo pjese e popullit qe ne tete vjet u pasurua ne menyre korruptive dhe tashme kane krijuar dhe mediat e tyre.Nese do te shtonim ketu dhe sistemin e dretesie krejtesisht te pa reformuar dhe ne funksion te se majtes ,kuptojeni se sa eshte e mundur te diskutosh ,per media,per administratete depolitizuar  per police te depolitizuar,per OJQ apo sindikata. Eshte kjo maxhorance reale e majte e cila sfumon apo dikton dhe te djathten kur eshte ne pushtet.Per kete arsye rezultatet e te djathtes maten vetem me punen e nje grupi individesh qe kane pushtet madhore pra qeveria dhe vecanrisht kryetari i saj Sali Berisha.E gjithe pjesa tjeter bashkejeton me te majtet e frikesuar nga pushteti i tyre i pamohueshem,real dhe ne opozite.Per temos dale nga tema po jap nje formulim personal per " mediat e depolitizuara " Ato jane metastazat e shoqerise shqipetare se ciles do ti duhet dhe shume kohe te lengoje nese nuk do te kemi nje influence nderkombetare qe te merret seriozishtme te.

----------

